# Bike Lackieren



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute
so da ja jetzt das Wetter fr mich zumindest extrem ist und ich durch Krankheit eh zuhause rumsitze wollt ich mal mein Bike komplett zerlegen zur Wartung und dabei dann endlich mal den Richi Rahmen lackieren.

Was sagt ihr, muß es eine Pulverbeschichtung sein oder reicht eine normale Nasslackierung? Wie muß der Rahmen vorbehandelt werden für eine Nasslackierung!?

Ronny


----------



## Bwana (27. Januar 2004)

also pulvern is 10000x mal besser, nasslackierungen platzen recht schnell ab, auch mit klarlack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Hmm
naja wenn ich jetzt mal von Crescent ausgehe, die Räder sind auch nur Nasslackiert! Ob ich nun komplett ohne Lack oder mit abplatzungen fahre ist ja eigentlich egal... oder ich mache es ganz anderst, ich poliere das Teil 

Ronny


----------



## Bwana (27. Januar 2004)

polieren is schön, ausserdem sparste ohne lack gewicht


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

naja jetzt ist kein lack drauf also wird er nicht wirklich viel leichter


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2004)

Grundierung und die ganzen Lackschichten zusammengerechnet, kommt beim Crescent schon einiges zusammen. Hatte ein paar Furchen im Lack und war echt erstaunt, wie tief das da reingeht.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall eher zur Pulverung raten. Ist zwar schwerer (glaube ich als Laie zu wissen), aber dafür um so haltbarer. Ne gute Alternative wäre doch auch ne Eloxalschicht. Müsstest den Rahmen dafür zwar vorher polieren lassen, weil der sonst nach dem Eloxieren auch so matt ausschaut, aber dafür haste kaum Mehrgewicht. Außerdem wird der Rahmen dadurch noch gehärtet (weiß nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll) und die Oberfläche ist dann verdammt resistent gegen Schläge und Kratzer.


----------



## Bwana (27. Januar 2004)

dann formuliere ich es eben so: ausserdem packst du nicht unnötig gewicht drauf (obwohl man da warscheinlich auch drauf ********n kann, aber was macht man nicht alles um gewicht zu sparen, nich war henrik )


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. Januar 2004)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> (obwohl man da warscheinlich auch drauf ********n kann, aber was macht man nicht alles um gewicht zu sparen, nich war henrik )


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Oder ich lasse ihn einfach so und machn einfach mal richtig sauber... mitner Zahnbürste


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2004)

Lass den Rahmen polieren (ich meine nicht so, dass er sauber ist, sondern so, dass er wie ein polierter Alurahmen aussieht) und versiegle dann das Alu - also Klarlack oder eloxieren


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Also Polieren lassen wird mir glaube schon zu teuer... aber ich lasse mir was einfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Januar 2004)

so'n richtig schön polierter rahmen-also ich mein so richtig-wie'n spiegel!   kommt gut!


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Ja hat was, ist aber sehr Pflegebedürftig!
Chrombedampfung währe da schon etwas besser aber für soeinen Rahmen ungeeignet weil das großflächig abplatzt beim Aufsetzen...

Hartvergolden währe geeigneter aber das währe dann was für die Vitrine 

Ronny


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Januar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ne gute Alternative wäre doch auch ne Eloxalschicht.... Außerdem wird der Rahmen dadurch noch gehärtet (weiß nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll) und die Oberfläche ist dann verdammt resistent gegen Schläge und Kratzer.



Falsch!
NUR die Eloxat-Schicht ist verdammt Hart - Hat aber nix mit Rahmen Härten zu tun!
Aber ist auf jeden fall leicht und resistent gegen Kratzer


----------



## aramis (28. Januar 2004)

Also is das auch bei recht dünnwandigen Rahmen unbedenklich???


----------



## fr33r!d0r (28. Januar 2004)

ich würd ihn ganz fein abschleifen (nass mit 600er Schleifpapier), dass er so n bissel rauh aussieht, und dann Klarlack draufmachen. 
Stell ich mir eigentlich ziemlich stylisch vor


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Januar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Also is das auch bei recht dünnwandigen Rahmen unbedenklich???



Soweit ich weiß sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri-x (28. Januar 2004)

Wer Eloxiert denn Rahmen, www Adresse wäre ganz gut und was sollte man dafür einrechnen.
Gruß

Chris


----------



## interlock (28. Januar 2004)

nicolai eloxiert. ich glaub aber nur 3 farben.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2004)

Hauptsache Gold ist dabei


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Januar 2004)

Nicolai macht das nicht selbst, die schicken die Rahmen zu einer anderen Firma, aber keinen Schimmer zu welcher...


----------



## tri-x (28. Januar 2004)

Wäre halt mal interessant, wer das macht, und wieviel Aufwand das wäre.
Gruß


Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2004)

Man muss eigentlich nurmal im Internet oder den Gelben Seiten nach Metalveredelung ... suchen, dann wird man auch Fündig!

Ronny


----------



## johnny.winter (28. Januar 2004)

Falls Du den Rahmen pulvern lassen willst, kann ich Dir www.goetz-pulverbeschichtungen.de empfehlen. 
Für Sandstrahlen und Beschichten in einer Farbe zahlt man zwar 95 (mehr Farben kosten Aufpreis), aber professioneller geht es wohl kaum.
Renommierte Firmen wie Votec, Storck, Bergwerk usw. lassen ihre Frames dort pulvern. Schriftzüge etc. unter Lack sind auch kein Thema und der Typ ist echt hilfsbereit am Telefon.
Aber Eloxieren ist natürlich sehr, sehr edel. Und vermutlich sehr, sehr teuer - auch wenn´s kein Gold ist  .


----------



## johnny.winter (28. Januar 2004)

Helius-FR schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß sollte das kein Problem sein.



Irgendwo hier im Forum (glaube im Leichtbauforum  ) gab es mal einen Fred zu dem Thema. Anscheinend wird bei allen galvanischen Beschichtungen die Oberflächenstruktur des Metalles verändert, was u.U. auch zu verminderter Stabilität führen kann.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher -->einfach mal nachlesen, wen´s interessiert.


----------



## interlock (28. Januar 2004)

ja nicolai lässt die wohl bei nem fenster fuzi eloxieren. die haben deshalb auch nur schwarz, silber und bronze im brogramm.


----------



## wodka o (28. Januar 2004)

@ johnny.winter

Dein Link muss www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de heissen.
95 Euro finde ich ein bischen viel. Der Rahmen ist afaik doch nur gebürstet und nicht gelackt oder? Da reicht doch nur pulvern, ohne Sandstrahlen. Das macht bei uns hier ein Typ für circa 50 Euro. Lackieren kostet in etwa genauso viel, da hat man aber ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten.
Zum Thema eloxieren kannst du dir das hier mal duchlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (28. Januar 2004)

@ wodka

ist das 





> afaik


 ...

a) ein Tippfehler
b) eine dieser hippen Internetabkürzungen
c) Fremdsprache
d) sonst irgend etwas

  interessiert mich wirklich.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## aramis (28. Januar 2004)

b) as far as I know


----------



## interlock (29. Januar 2004)

lass dir doch so eine flip flop lackierung machen. sieht super klasse aus!


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Januar 2004)

Ja ist mir aber mitlerweile zu teuer... ich will fahren und nicht mein Bike ansehen


----------



## johnny.winter (29. Januar 2004)

@wodka
Ich glaube, der Aufwand ist definitiv zu groß, zumal das Ergebnis nicht eindeutig vorhersehbar ist.

Danke für die Linkverbesserung. Ich erwecke gerade mein allererstes, dreizehn Jahre altes MTB zu neuem Leben. Das muss gestrahlt werden, um die ganzen hässlichen Aufkleber, den Rost (!) und die porno-pinkfarbenen Lackreste runterzukriegen  .
Etwas billigeres als Goetz habe ich nicht gefunden; 50 sind natürlich ein Top-Preis.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab mir damals nen Rahmen für 100 DM glasmattieren und danach pulverbeschichten lassen. Das war n Standardpreis bei mehreren Firmen, die das hier gemcht haben. Nach der Euroumstellung würde ich also alles über 60 Euro echte Abzocke nennen!


----------



## interlock (29. Januar 2004)

@ gonzo. wie??? das auge fährt doch bekanntlich mit


----------



## elhefe (29. Januar 2004)

@ gonzo



> ich will fahren und nicht mein Bike ansehen




Das glaubst Du ja wohl selber nicht


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Januar 2004)

Doch das glaube ich!

Ich hab dieses jahr noch was vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

